# Sweetwater Achery Club Shoot on May 28 2011



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 25, 2011)

I know that it is a little early but want to get it out there now. Our next shoot we be the Georgia Games. I have a link at the bottom of the page so you can go and look at there web site. All money will go to them to help them in there cause. We will have Concession at this shoot. Hotdogs and Hamburgers chips and drinks, if any one in a 4-H program would like to do it Just give me a PM. Thanks and hope to see you there.

http://www.georgiagames.org/

You can also look here.
http://www.georgiagames.org/archery_3D.htm


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 27, 2011)

Bttt


----------



## beretta19 (Apr 27, 2011)

What are the entry fees going to be for the kids classes?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 27, 2011)

We will still do the Family rate just like a regular shoot. Just wait to sign in at the shoot.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 27, 2011)

We'll also have 2 15 target ranges and you will have to combine both scores to come up with a total score. All targets will be unknow yardage.


----------



## beretta19 (Apr 27, 2011)

jrbowhuntr said:


> We will still do the Family rate just like a regular shoot. Just wait to sign in at the shoot.



Sounds great we will see you there.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 3, 2011)

Bttt


----------



## DartonHunter101 (May 8, 2011)

jrbowhuntr said:


> We'll also have 2 15 target ranges and you will have to combine both scores to come up with a total score. All targets will be unknow yardage.



hey dude could you try half know and half unknown for open c and hunter?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 9, 2011)

That right, it will be just like the state or a big ASA event.


----------



## beretta19 (May 9, 2011)

jrbowhuntr said:


> that right, it will be just like the state or a big asa event.



sweet!!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 15, 2011)

Back up


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## stickslinger09 (May 19, 2011)

sounds like a wiener!


----------



## stickslinger09 (May 19, 2011)

stickslinger09 said:


> sounds like a wiener!



sorry 2X I meant winner


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 20, 2011)

stickslinger09 said:


> sounds like a wiener!



It's ok we under stand, you and me bofh need the wife to do spell check be4 posting.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 23, 2011)

This coming Saturday 
Game on


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 23, 2011)

Can we show up and shoot like a normal shoot?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 23, 2011)

How does Parent/Child class work?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 23, 2011)

Yes you can just show up and shoot.
Just a extra class that a Parent/Child can sign up for to shoot again other Parent/Child, does not cost any extra I think. You add both scores up and the highest score wins class.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 24, 2011)




----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 26, 2011)

Only 2 more days


----------



## BlackArcher (May 26, 2011)

c-ya... deere  SPANKA


----------



## young gunna (May 26, 2011)

Im in!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 26, 2011)

I should be slithering in about bowanna time. (just before noon)


----------



## oldgeez (May 26, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I should be slithering in about bowanna time. (just before noon)



if anyone doesn't know when "bowanna time" is by now..they're in bad shape, lol


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 26, 2011)

jrbowhuntr said:


> We'll also have 2 15 target ranges and you will have to combine both scores to come up with a total score. All targets will be unknow yardage.



Just so everyone knows there will be 2 15 target ranges on Saturday.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 26, 2011)

Smack On
I too have a time... It's called "SPANKIN TIME"
Geez..  Where you at... Get your baby formula crew.... 
 This young whipper snapper looking to whip up on some "Jerry At Tricks"   SPANKA

P.S man I talk a lot of crap...lol


----------



## BowanaLee (May 26, 2011)

Snap on whipper snapper ! 
Dang Z, your snapping worse than a snapping turtle. I'm glad you ain't shootn a PSE.    It really would be SPANKA time. 
My barks worse than my bite.


----------



## GaBear (May 27, 2011)

will be there bright and early in the morning


----------



## oldgeez (May 27, 2011)

i'm going to get my teeth out of the jar, take my cognex and load up on similac and head over to gainsville for an all day 900 round.  while you guys are driving to the other side of town to shoot 30 arrows, i'm going to cruise about 22 miles and shoot 90, lol.  just like a rainbow, when it rains and shines at 60 meters.  y'all have fun.  that song is probably a little before your time, big e


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 27, 2011)

Well got the range set and all ready for the shoot tomorrow. Hope to ya'll there.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 27, 2011)

30 targets !     .....I'll need a double dose of Geritol.


----------



## oldgeez (May 27, 2011)

you and kool hand did the r100..30 targets is a walk in the park.  you only have to take your regular dose, lol


----------



## hound dog (May 28, 2011)

Today.


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 28, 2011)

good luck guys keep us posted,wish i was there just finished my youth archery class at the shop. somebody has to work on these bows so yall can go play.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 28, 2011)

*All Hail Happy..."We will be roling tape next time*

I saw something amazing today.....
Can you say "He is the man"
Clay "Happy" Led-Better than me
Put the beatdown on some 14's.

On a challenge ( well not much of a challenge because he would have shot at it anyways")
he  Shot a 38 yard 14 in a dark hole between the trees over the branch and center  punched...

Yup!  What did I say...  "YOU DA  MAN HAPPY"

You the man Happy  11 out of 15 and two very smart 12's after some discussion that is was not smart to shoot a 14 1 inch away from a tree at 39 yards..

good shooting Clay and Cory...  We had a blast...

We will like to extend an invitation to Mr Better than most... to join the conglomerate...
 "Beat Downs R Us".  SPANKA


----------



## BowanaLee (May 28, 2011)

It was a good shoot and a well thought out course.   I had a great time but not as good as Mr Better than most.


----------



## young gunna (May 28, 2011)

Good shootin Clay! I judged them all! Shot a measly 14up. Good shootin EZ!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 31, 2011)

*Scores from the Georgia Games 05-28-11*

Thanks to all that made it out and shot in the heat today. Hope to see ya'll next month (6-18-11)


http://sweetwaterarchery.com/forum/i...pic=540.msg684 
__________________


----------



## mitchi (May 31, 2011)

*Fun Time*

Always enjoy shooting with you guys.  Thanks for a great event.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 31, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed, hope to see you again next month mitchi.


----------

